# Shiloh Scarface



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Another tank sits empty as the ol' boy passed on. I got him as a wounded betta, stuck in a tank of cichlids/gouramis in the store, then removed just to die in a cup. He had two large gashes rendering him unable to flare fully, his fins a mess, scales were missing, and I was told "I don't think he'll live. Are you SURE you want him?" And I still got him. He pulled through very well, chewed back his tail when it came in, then from a quarantine container he was moved to a 20 gallon to be by himself happily.

At 2.5 he died, which to me is a great age for the fact he was received as a sick, wounded fish! I'm not sad he passed away, but greatful for the fact he lived the rest of his live in a loving home


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Rip shiloh


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I knew he was going to go anyways... last few days he's been slower, and not active. But he didn't look sick or anything - guess he just knew his time was coming.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Awww  better that it was peaceful, he was a lucky boy to be rescued by you!How is gurgi doing?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yep, he didn't die sick or anything and he still couldn't flare fully :roll: but he was happy and jumped for food 

Gurgi is doing fine. refuses to eat. I have to lay down the DO NOT FEED MY FREAKING DOG rule because he won't eat dog food this is day 2 :roll: and people think it's MY fault that I'M caving in. I'm not. It's the twits feeding my dog.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

It isnt your fault, just tell the people who feed him stuff that he is having problems eating his dog food and you need to get him to eat it or he will starve!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll be smacking my bf if he feeds him again :roll: this is ridiculous. Gave him a piece of dog food, he took it, spat it out, looked at me lol.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

The main thing is it is a start, you got the food into gurgi's mouth, yes he spat it out, but he let you put it in in the first place!As for smacking the bf, he might enjoy it


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xDD well he doesn't play or anything (with toys anyways) thought he would but no. When we play I may have the ball in my hand (no sqeaker) just so he is used to it (maybe they threw balls and toys at him?) oh joy, I seem to get the abused animals :lol: That's why I had Shiloh :roll: and he lived long for that condition!! I was surprised his organs never failed then.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Awww, well I'm glad he seems to be coming round to the idea of dog food, lol getting abused animals is a gift!!!Keep going with getting him used to his toys as a good thing, he will come round about that too eventually!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hopefully xD


----------

